# bamboo plants



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

can i use bamboo plants in my aquarium?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Most of the "bamboo plants" you see being sold in shops is actually "lucky Bamboo" which I don't believe is actually a true bamboo. Its roots can be submerged, but if you plant the entire thing under water it will die.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I have had some lucky bamboo sumberged for a while now. Some pieces aren't doing great, but some are decent... They are small piece in a 2.5g beta tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are not aquatic plants. They are bog plants. Not really suitable for most tanks but can be had.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

if i used just the dried up shoots you get in stores would that alter the h2o chem.??


----------

